# Tips for Intros



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

We are due to start intros on the 2nd of June and I am hoping to get some tips from you all 

Our Littlie is 2 yrs old. 

The first day we will meet him for an hour or so after the planning meeting.

Any ideas what I should take with me?  Should I be taking nappies etc? 

Any advice greatly appreciated.
love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning again OT!!  

When we met Missboo - she was 19mths old so similar to your baby boy. 
I made the mistake the first time not to take things with me like nappies, and wipes as FC sort of expected me to have done. Whereas this time round, FC hasn't hinted about us needing stuff with us. We're on a day out today with the FC's family, and we will take changing bag and buggy in the boot just incase, but I think each FC is different.
You can always have things in the boot of your car, to be prepared, incase they should say "Have you brought xxxxx with you?"

For your first visit, I wouldn't bother though. The essentials are tissues and a camera! I would maybe ask the FC at the end of your first visit, "Is there anything we should be bringing with us?", it's not a daft question, but it makes sure you all know where you are.

We filled up our freezer before intro's started with the thought of not having to do a shop during intro's, and yet, we haven't cooked much at all, because we've reverted back to takeaways this week!


But most of all, enjoy!! That first visit is sooo precious, and probably your one defining memory of the start of your journeys together.

Good luck! And get your sleep now!!!  

x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

My advice would be to stick to the plan that the SWs will draw up.  It is very temptng to spend time over and above that which is planned.  We spent loads of extra time with the kids and by the end of the first week we all ended up exhausted and over emotional.

Secondly go with the flow at FCs house.  The FC may well do things differently to what you would, but it's best to just sit back, let it all go on around you and then you can change things gradually to your ways once you get your little one home.

Expect your emotions to be all over the place.  I cried loads and most of the time I didn't know what I was crying about, I still haven't worked it out.

On a practical level catch up with as much as you can beforehand, ironing, bill paying etc.  All those mundane chores that you won't have time for over the next few weeks.

Last, but not least.  Enjoy.  I will never forget the first time I met our two, it will always be imprinted on my mind.

Sanita


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Nothing to add as you've already been given some great advice.

Just relax and enjoy & take it from those who have done intros they are very tiring and emotional and you'll feel all different kind of emotions going around inside you.  

The best emotion is the one when you'll first get to see your DS for the first time, it will stay with you forever & ever!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi OT

This is something i am wanting to put a "tips list" together for- so here are my tips

Before intro's tips

*make up some meals you can freeze (i did spag bol) so its easy for you to take out and eat without having loads to do.

*have all your washing, ironing and bills sorted. plus do a food shop for the tinned and non perishable stuff

*take some multi vits as your body is going to be drained! we all ended up with colds, sore throats ect for the first 2 weeks plus i still have an viral ear infection! (which DD hates as i am semi deaf in my right ear so dont always hear her!)

*sleep sleep and sleep! chill out and enjoy your last few days as a couple!

During intros

*Take your camara and if you have one a camcorder- make sure its fully charged and you have lots of batteries for it! we got some lovely footage of our 2 from day 4 onwards which just shows how they have changed in such a short time (we brought the camcorder once we got approved for our match!)

*advise everyone that you will ring/text with updates as and when you can however it may be a brief text now and then (we rang both our Mums on 1st day and by day 3 got so drained trying to update them told them it would be a quick text as and when we could)

*on 1st day i took my changing bag with nappys, cream ect in so that our 2 could have a "nosey" at my new bag-it worked well as DD told me that "mummy this is for xxx and this is for xxx" and DS enjoyed emptying it too! Also take your buggy/pushchair and use it from start as this way your DS gets used to it and knows its "ok" for him to use it as he is with you and the FCer

*stick with the time guides you have been given for intro's as its hard however it does work out in the end (we found "rest day" hard as DD didnt understand why we were not going to visit her and DS)

*Do an online food shop on rest day to save you time running about getting bits in

*remember that yes FC might know your son however YOU are his parents and your the ones who will be their forever, i asked the FC to let me know if our 2 were doing something that she would "tell them off" for and if so i would do it.

*have an agreement for support during intros from your SW or LA - Our SW rang me every night for updates (which we are lucky to have such a great SW esp as our intros inclueded 2 weekends

Post Intro's

*Enjoying spending time at home and dont worry if your house looks a mess (i did!)

*Enjoy bonding with your DS and let others help with bits like washing, cleaning, shopping ect!

*Advise people not to "drop in" when they want and also not to ring after a set time as we found some nights we were in bed less then a hour after our 2 as all full of colds ect (by 8pm)

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy!

xxxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

OT

I can only echo the advice given by the others.  It is such an emotional yet wonderful time.

Enjoy.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your tips.  MJ you are a star finding time to write all that - thanks!

Spoke to FC this morning about nappies and things.  She said we don't need to worry bringing that sort of thing with us as she has loads we can use which I thought was nice of her.  We have bought some though ready for when he is here.  Probably not the done thing but DS also said 'Hiya' to us both which was so lovely, he sounds so cute.  FC was saying to him 'Mummy is on the phone, do you want to say hello'......oh the tears came....

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi OT

No bother at all

I did take my bag as that way my DS knew where his nappies came from when mummy did his change and to be honest the FC sent the left over nappies for DS and pull ups for DD (or pop up's as she calls them- DD that is!)

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

our ds was from another LA to ours so we had to stay in a hotel (i use that term loosely) so we couldn't prepare very well and as the "hotel" only served breakfast some days this was the only meal we got 

if we had more time to prepare we would of checked out the area first and found where we could eat after 9pm. we were really lucky as fc provided everything our ds needed and was fantastic throughout but it was a very draining experience so get as much rest as possible before and during intros  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Pam, you must have been starving only having brekkie and then facing intros!  I guess we are lucky in FC only living about 5mins drive away.

Busy making up meals today for the freezer and trying to give the house a good clean - last for a while no doubt!

Week today..........

Love
OT x


----------

